# can anyone help!!! abnormal smear???



## chally85 (May 12, 2007)

im supposed to be going for my planning appointment in april but my smear has come back as abnormal. i have to go for a colposcopy and im really scared.

was so excited to start ivf again cos its been a long 2yr wait, finnaly get my head around going through it again and now this happens.   

anyone had this happen? whats a colposcopy like? how long after this can i start my ivf?
i got so many questions, can anyone help?

ty catherine xxxx


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Catherine I had the same about 2 years ago.firstly try not to panic I know easier said that done.I had just had a failed cycle and went for smear which was abnormal.I went for colposcopy and they took a little biopsy there and then the size of a piece of rice.it didn't hurt.honestly I am a wimp and was terrified but it was fine.mine came back and they needed to do loop biopsy.all this was going on when I was trying to plan my next cycle.I told the cons doing the biopsy and he was fantastic.he got me an appt quick for loop biopsy and said he was happy for me to continue tx.I had to have a letter off him to tell clinic.as I was due to cycle the following wk he faxed the letter to je.so honestly try not to worry get the cells treated as they r important and continue your tx like I did.good luck.if u want any further info pm me or ill keep an eye on this thread xx


----------



## chally85 (May 12, 2007)

awwww thanks jule that was really helpful     , I don't know weather im coming or going this week lol.

I only got the smear done so I could start my ivf and I assumed it wouldn't be a problem as my past 2 were normal so it shook me up a bit. 

its the waiting for an appointment for the colposcopy to come thats doing my head in and not knowing how bad the cells are, the doc said i would recieve an appointment in a few weeks so it feels like forever.  

i am a natural born worrier lol, just hope it gets sorted soon. xxxx


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Hopefully it won't take too long for you.I was exactly the same and had it done a month early so I didn't have to worry about it after tx or after what I was hoping to be a pregnancy.
If your appt comes thru quite quickly things will move quickly for you.make sure u tell the cons at the colposcopy u r in the middle of the cycle and hopefully things will be sped up a bit for you.
Good luck let me know how u get on xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

Chally sorry to hear your ivf needs to be postponed but deffo better to sort this first

I also had an abnormal smear many years ago and had my abnormal cells froze off, didn't hurt at all but I'm hard,only kidding

I'm so glad jule has posted as she experience this while waiting to start tx


----------

